# Easy like sunday morning-cherry hatchling eating breakfast



## allegraf (Sep 12, 2010)

A few months ago, I bought a brand new camera and couldn't figure it out so I my brother really got a new camera for cheap. I bought the same camera I had before (8 year old olympus) off of Ebay and at least I know how to take decent pictures with it. I finally got my "new" camera yesterday. So I decided to take some new pictures (with my new "old" camera) of some of our hatchlings eating their breakfast this morning. They are a bit dusty from the calcium powder that I forgot to add beforehand. So I added it when they were eating and it got all over them. They got sprayed off after so no more dirty torts. Enjoy. 

Allegra


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 12, 2010)

wow they are all so nice. How many do you have?


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW! They are beautiful little torts!


----------



## Isa (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pics and beautiful tortoises  I love their coloring, amazing!


----------



## terryo (Sep 12, 2010)

They are unbelievable Allegra......the pictures and the torts. I still can't take a great picture, no matter what kind of camera I get. Can you tell me what you feed your hatchlings and how much? The person I got Solo from spoiled her rotten,  so I have to chop up her greens and mix it with a little sweet potato.


----------



## Candy (Sep 13, 2010)

Well it sure takes some beautiful pictures.  What gorgeous babies you have there.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, NO WONDER my little herd loves Spring Mix so much! Great shots!

TerryO- I think this just goes to prove that Allegra's babies are better than Carl's!  (LOL! I don't mean it, Carl! Just joshing here!)


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice babies. Love those smooth shells.


----------



## allegraf (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, we feed them spring mix one time daily. They get mazuri once a week, no mixed greens on that day. Rather, the mazuri is put on top of a romaine or green leaf lettuce leaf. They usually eat all of the mazuri and the leaf of green and they are still hungry the next day. Fruits are really fed sparingly since it makes their poo smelly and runny. They have been growing nice and smooth. 

We have anywhere from five to seven hatchlings in the large plastic bins. The bigger they get, the more the numbers are reduced in each pen. On average, each bin gets about a large handful of greens. The mazuri is about two tablespoons. 

We have 30 or so hatchlings right now. We are considering letting some go, but they are all so darn cute!


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 13, 2010)

how many eggs can a red foot have?


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> Well, NO WONDER my little herd loves Spring Mix so much! Great shots!
> 
> TerryO- I think this just goes to prove that Allegra's babies are better than Carl's!  (LOL! I don't mean it, Carl! Just joshing here!)



Ohhhhhhhh....Lil' Solo is so insulted now.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 13, 2010)

terryo said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, NO WONDER my little herd loves Spring Mix so much! Great shots!
> ...



Yeah- he looks terrifying. I'm quivering in my boots! 

Go ahead- bring him on! I'll sic my 4 from Allegra on ya. Heck, I'll just sic one of them on him. Black Tartarian can take him! 

(Black Tartarian is a type of cherry grown in the US- great tort name for a Cherry-head, huh? He is the only one with a name because honestly, I cannot reliably tell the others apart yet!)


----------



## allegraf (Sep 14, 2010)

It would not be a fair fight one (Solo) v. all four of Madkins' torts. It would have to be Black Tartarian v Solo on pay per view! They would probably just totter off into the dark hide together. Very anticlimatic but a fun thought nonetheless. 

Allegra

PS
like "BLACK TARTARIAN", sounds like a superhero of some sort.


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2010)

allegraf said:


> It would not be a fair fight one (Solo) v. all four of Madkins' torts. It would have to be Black Tartarian v Solo on pay per view! They would probably just totter off into the dark hide together. Very anticlimatic but a fun thought nonetheless.
> 
> Allegra
> 
> ...



Maybe in the future we can let them "totter off into the dark hide together".....What do ya say Mark??? Imagine what beauties we would get!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 14, 2010)

terryo said:


> allegraf said:
> 
> 
> > It would not be a fair fight one (Solo) v. all four of Madkins' torts. It would have to be Black Tartarian v Solo on pay per view! They would probably just totter off into the dark hide together. Very anticlimatic but a fun thought nonetheless.
> ...



Its a date- in about 8 years, we'll get together and 'merge herds' and see what happens! I have this mental image of us sipping adult beverages on the patio as the shrubbery in the pen quivers and there is clucking all over the place. 

Of course, our spouses are in the living room thinking we are insane, but I am used to that.



allegraf said:


> It would not be a fair fight one (Solo) v. all four of Madkins' torts. It would have to be Black Tartarian v Solo on pay per view! They would probably just totter off into the dark hide together. Very anticlimatic but a fun thought nonetheless.
> 
> Allegra
> 
> ...



Sunday Sun-Day SUNDAYYYY! Are you ready to RUUUUUUMMMMBLLLLLEEEE???!!!!?!?! In this corner- the dread Black Tartarian, and in this corner, SOOOOOOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(bell rings)

(5 minutes later, the bell signals the end of the round. Neither tortoise has moved.)

(Pretty girl walks around the ring holding the Round 2 sign. Bell rings.)

Black Tartarian makes a move- about 3 inches to the left and smells whatever is there. Solo bobs head.

...

(2 hours later, 10 rounds later, neither tort has moved more than a couple of feet, commentators are sound asleep. Audience left a long time ago. Tortoise enthusiasts are still snapping photos furiously as the custodians are trying to shoo everyone out.)


----------



## allegraf (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys are CRAZY! But it made me giggle. HeeHee.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2010)

allegraf said:


> A few months ago, I bought a brand new camera and couldn't figure it out so I my brother really got a new camera for cheap. * I bought the same camera I had before (8 year old olympus) off of Ebay and at least I know how to take decent pictures with it. I finally got my "new" camera yesterday. So I decided to take some new pictures (with my new "old" camera) of some of our hatchlings eating their breakfast this morning. * They are a bit dusty from the calcium powder that I forgot to add beforehand. So I added it when they were eating and it got all over them. They got sprayed off after so no more dirty torts. Enjoy.
> 
> Allegra



Nothing wrong with an older camera...I've got 4 bodies (3 Ricoh XR-7s and a KR-10, all over a decade old) and a lot of Pentax glass, and other than the few days delay in getting the pics processed/put on a picture disc or the hassle of finding a giood repairman, I really never have seen any downside to a conventional SLR vs. a digital camera.

Someday I hope to find a PK-mount DSLR (so I can use all my Pentax glass), but that'll happen in it's own sweet time (if ever ).

BTW, handsome tort-lets!


----------

